# Microphone to Behringer 1202



## ps3 (Sep 6, 2009)

I need to connect the Microphone to my Behringer Mixer.
But my problem is that the Mic came with XLR to 1/4" TS Mic Cable
On the Mixer I have XLR Mic input, but below that there is also a Line connector
Can I use the Line connector instead of XLR?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

It may work, but probably not. I'd just get an XLR from monoprice.


----------



## ps3 (Sep 6, 2009)

So whats the purpose for the "Line In" connection under XLR for?

The way this guy explains sounds like that I could connect the Mic to Line In.

youtube com/watch?v=SS4A4bUJTlY

Please fix the link I need 5 posts LOL.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

A line in signal is a much higher level signal than a mic signal.

http://www.postaudio.co.uk/education/tech/mic_line_level.html

You could hook your mic up, but only if it has a built in pre-amp (would require putting a battery in the mic). Can you post the model of your microphone?


----------



## ps3 (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah I plunged it in and it's working so far.
This is my Mic:
amazon.com/First-Act-MVM88-Professional-Microphone/dp/B000068NSC


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, if it's working, your all set. If you have to crank the gain way up to get usable volume, however, I'd still really consider taking $10 to monoprice for a proper cable.

Have fun!


----------

